# Cutest rat picture contest!!



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

Well, i belong to a horse forum: www.horsegroomingsupplies.com (if you register refer me! HorsesR4life :wink: ) And they have TONS of little competitions where you enter your horse or pictures of horses, most of them dont have a prize, its just for fun and a great way to see everyones horses. So i thought 'Why not here?' 

MODS: If this isnt allowed please delete

So, if you feel like it, post away. Show me the cutest picture of your rat. If this is successful i will post another mini contest with catigories (i.e cutest hooded dumbo, most unique markings on a rat, best action shot, funniest picture.)


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

OK, well its going to be hard to choose, since pretty much every rat is cute, but here are a couple of Carrot. Pea doesn't sit still long enough for me to take pics of her...


----------



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

awwww that first pic is sooo cute!

This is pishy with her little paws in a ball


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

or 










To bad my baby boy hasn't come home. But yeah Mr.Hyper pants won't sit still for pics either.


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

Heh, the squished in a box one is excellent.

They are so cute when they sleep too. Carrot was doped up in that first one  SOOOO tempting to drug her more often lol


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

that is a 4.75 ounce can, and I'm STILL trying to figure out how he fit. I know sleeping rats are so cute I snapped a few today with my phone.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I can't usually single out one rat (there's never just one rat to take a pic of!) But here are a bunch of my recent 'cute' pics










The girls










The girls (again) Ivy, Niki and Daphne










Ivy










Gus 










Rat pile! (girls again)










Ivan and Andy squished into a tube lol


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

Aww the tongue pic! And Gus! supercute!


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

well if pending adoptions account, I just wanted to rot everyones sweet tooth.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ivan and Andy! Squooosh! 

Hmm..this one is hard, I have quite a few to choose from...

My fav yawn pic...Megan at 1 day old

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










My fav comfort pic of Kamea after she realized other rats wouldn't try to kill her AND thei butts make comfy pillows :lol:









Dilbert gets 2...well because he's Dilbert
He was a whopping 31 grams at 3 weeks old.









Dilly's Zombie pic "I smell your brains..."









Maddy and Shadow, 2 old rehomes...Maddy died from an untreated throat abscess a month later even though we really fought together 









My newest baby Goliath who I have discovered is a dipper. He was very sick and we all thought he would die. His young owner's parents wouldn't let him go to a vet, even to be pts, so a big rescue/transport was put in place to get him to me and antibiotics. 
Four weeks later he was successfully neutered at 8 weeks and is a happy healthy little guy who will soon have friends


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Awww RoRo its Dilbert before I even met him!! 
What a cute baby!


----------



## VioletRooster (Apr 11, 2008)

Such adorable pictures!

I think this is my cutest photo, you can't resist those eyes! This is Taty:









And this one cracks me up everytime! These are my four girls, Jasmine, Story, Taty and Nubs:









My little double-rex girlie, Kaba, riding in my sweater pocket:









And my double-rex boys, Hawes & Locke, just gotta LOVE those whiskers!


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm so in love with dillys zombie pic SO CUTE! So many adorable rats to


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hahaha...I leaned back from the monitor so those whiskers wouldn't stick in my eye.


----------



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

omg everyones are so cute. 

lilspaz, iam in LOVE with your little rat zoombie


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

aww, you guys have such cute ratties *thud*

my contributions
clover








clover








molly








ozzy








molly








and molly








baby butt
















ozzy

























alot of them arent nearly as good as some of yours, but my girls are hyper and its hard to get an un-blurry picture of them


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

Dilbert the zombie is excellent!


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

I have more...

Carrot again, excuse the bald neck (cone issues)









And these 2 I like because they were taken minutes apart and they are both in the same pose, but the opposite way. Plus a rare chance to see the mysterious Pea



















We put a new shelf up at the weekend to keep all their foods on


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Poor Carrot, what a cutie! I love rats that will continue to eat as you hold them. :lol:


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

You just TRY and take food from her once she has started eating it 
I think it was a yogie, so she had to eat it there and then or Pea would have taken it off her.


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

Smiley Doris waiting for her banana chip...










A relaxing Roxy on top of her tube...










A smiling Mavis (and a very rare chance to get a non-blurry picture of her)...


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Mavis - the perfect study of a girl rat. One moment of stillness then Off again LOLOLOL


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ok - I found baby pics!

Jack










Gus










How they grew into the beasties that they are now, I'll never know. But a year ago they WERE this cute! Promise


----------



## Angry_J (Feb 3, 2008)

My entry: Three girls in a pumpkin!











And, Fat Tony with Faye...


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Bacardi:









Puck:









Guinness:









Tails:









Cuddly Twins:









Painted Rat!:









Happy Baileys!:









Erm... Maybe I should stop now...


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Awwwwww *thud*

You have some beautiful ratties, Forensic


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

Lilspaz, hope you don't mind but on my rat bebo page I made a layout out of your Zat Zombie pic^_^ If anyone wants to see it here's the link

www.bebo.com/ratlover7


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Thats fine!  He's too cute to keep all to myself


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey Forensic, awesome pics. What were you using with the painted rat, hehe. I want some rat made piccies for decorations^_^


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

It's food coloring.  That way it can't hurt them.

I've seen some people use non-toxic child paints, but you have to make sure to bathe them after, I'm sure.


----------



## naturegirl (Mar 11, 2008)

looky what i made!
thanks to photobucket!


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

::chokes on a grape:: OOO I so want that in poster form now LOL 

My favs: Painted rat and number one is still zombie rat


----------



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

haha omg that zombie rat is killing me! im sure there are tons of people with tons of cute rats out there, keep posting!


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

omg zombie rat really is so adorable... if my brains were going to be devoured by any zombie i'd want it to be zombie rat :')


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Here are a few pics of my girlies. :wink: 

I love this one of Lana-









Little Saki-









Fiona, what a show-off!









None of Rose, my camera shy girl, but you have my word that she is adorable!


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

I really think that's doable to get nature girl's creation into a poster. With Lilspaz's permission of course. However, it may take a while, lol.

Omg! Lil Saki is sooooo gorgerous!!!!!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Learna said:


> I really think that's doable to get nature girl's creation into a poster. With Lilspaz's permission of course. However, it may take a while, lol.
> 
> Omg! Lil Saki is sooooo gorgerous!!!!!


OMG I would love it!!!! The thought of immortalizing my super special ratboy makes me feel like crying. You would love him as a 2 year old boy now. He still popcorns and handwrestles with me!! 

I have no idea if you could call that green thing a "bucket". He was about 35 grams in that picture (1/2 the weight he should've been, now that I have dealt with more babies that age)

I wonder if people know the reference to "I smell your brains!"
Return of the Living Dead...it was a campy 80's horror flick about zombies...
and the zombies went round and said "I know you're in here, because I can smell your brains"
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0089907/


----------



## VioletRooster (Apr 11, 2008)

LOL Love it!

I made one of those "posters" a while ago, of my Jack-Jack!










;~) Kelly


----------

